# Motivational Coilover confusion



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

Ok, well so i got the Tein Basics for my car and i've had the stillen camber plates for the front and thought why not just get the rear while i was at it too, but when i asked about them from Mike on Motov. he said i had to get the standard ones and they were discountinued. My question is, why wouldnt the "coilover" rear shock mounts fit on my tein basics, i was pretty sure thats what it said i needed anyways. I mean i guess im just confused as to why call them them coilover rear shock mount if they wont fit my coilovers. 

and since he said they are out of the standard type, is there any other company that makes them for our B14's? I dont really want to wait months for 10 people to decide they want them to get production up again.


PS.. i know the mods might want this in Susp. but I put it in B14 hoping to get more answers from people who might already have them.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

WRteam200sx said:


> Ok, well so i got the Tein Basics for my car and i've had the stillen camber plates for the front and thought why not just get the rear while i was at it too, but when i asked about them from Mike on Motov. he said i had to get the standard ones and they were discountinued. My question is, why wouldnt the "coilover" rear shock mounts fit on my tein basics, i was pretty sure thats what it said i needed anyways. I mean i guess im just confused as to why call them them coilover rear shock mount if they wont fit my coilovers.
> 
> and since he said they are out of the standard type, is there any other company that makes them for our B14's? I dont really want to wait months for 10 people to decide they want them to get production up again.



Did you measure the springs yet? Don't TEIN COILOVERS use the stock mounts? They have the same spring diameter as stock or regular lowering springs. 

The reason the are called coilover rear shock mounts is because that is what they are for until TEIN got cheap and made their springs fit stock or my STANDARD type mounts. Technically a coilover is any shock with a coil over it. 

The stock setup is actually a coilover. You are confusing an adjustible height set up as being the only type of coilover. It doesn't matter though. Measure your Tein springs versus your stock type springs.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

ok , finally went back and read your website again, i guess the whole time i've been reading it wrong. it just confused me why the coilover mounts wouldnt work with coilovers... but i was wrong.

sucks that you discontinued them ... not really looking to wait 2 months, guess either i will have to find some shigspeed or just put up and shut up with the stock pieces.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

WRteam200sx said:


> ok , finally went back and read your website again, i guess the whole time i've been reading it wrong. it just confused me why the coilover mounts wouldnt work with coilovers... but i was wrong.
> 
> sucks that you discontinued them ... not really looking to wait 2 months, guess either i will have to find some shigspeed or just put up and shut up with the stock pieces.


Shigspeed doesn't make them for standard type springs. He only makes some for coilovers.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

well thats the difference? i guess thats my main question .. cause i have coilovers... they are just not sleeve type they are true coilovers.. i guess i just dont understand why "coilover" mounts wont fit on my coilovers.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

WRteam200sx said:


> well thats the difference? i guess thats my main question .. cause i have coilovers... they are just not sleeve type they are true coilovers.. i guess i just dont understand why "coilover" mounts wont fit on my coilovers.



One last time. What is the inside diameter of your rear springs at the top where it would ride on the mount?

The coilover mounts are flat and use an aluminum top hat on top of the springs if they are 2.25 or 2.5 inches in diameter. The stock type springs sit on a rubber isolator about 3.4 inches in diameter. You can use the coilover mounts if you want but, how would you stabilize the top of the spring if the mount is completely flat? NPM has a picture of the mount with their coilovers and upper spring seat.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

Man .. sorry for being such an idiot... i finally understand what you meant now..

thanks for puttin up with me .. normally im not such a dummie


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

old old , but usable..

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february01/motivational.shtml


http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/october02/me_mounts/


below are pics of the two types..


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

myoung said:


> old old , but usable..
> 
> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february01/motivational.shtml
> 
> ...


Well, hopefully everbody else understands now also. Now we'll have to see how fast they can come up with 10 people for me to go ahead and build another batch of mounts.


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

I am using the motivational mounts with my ss which I beleive are the regular mounts (not the coilover type) and am very happy with them..thanks Mike! :thumbup:


----------

